# El viento está a nuestro favor



## PiuGreco

Hola, estoy escribiendo una frase equivalente a "El viento está a nuestro favor" en italiano. Sé que se puede decir por ejemplo: "Il vento è a nostro favore" o "Il vento ci è favorevole"
Pero en un contexto poético y más descriptivo me gustaría decir algo así como "El viento es favorable para nosotros", podría construir entonces la frase en italiano "Il vento è favorabole per noi" sin que sea incorrecta ni suene demasiado rara?


Gracias por su ayuda



> *Devi inserire solo la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non la tua traduzione*
> Come  devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## danieleferrari

No diría *_favorabole, _ya que sería incorrecto.

Lo que sí pondría es: "Il vento è dalla nostra parte".


----------



## Azarosa

¿Y qué tal  _il vento soffia a nostro favore ?_ (ya sabés: _quando il tempo è propizio, l'occasione irripetibile, dobbiamo cogliere l'attimo: ora o mai più!   )_


----------



## danieleferrari

danieleferrari said:


> No diría *_favorabole, _ya que sería incorrecto.
> 
> Lo que sí pondría es: "Il vento è dalla nostra parte".


Añado que, dependiendo del contexto, el sintagma nominal _parte _se suele omitir, lo que nos proporciona: "Il vento è dalla nostra", "Abbiamo il vento dalla nostra"...


----------



## Azarosa

danieleferrari said:


> Añado que, dependiendo del contexto, el sintagma nominal _parte _se suele omitir, lo que nos proporciona: "Il vento è dalla nostra", "Abbiamo il vento dalla nostra"...


Siguiendo esa misma estructura, Daniele, ¿es posible decir _il vento soffia a nostro, _simplemente?


----------



## danieleferrari

Azarosa said:


> Siguiendo esa misma estructura, Daniele, ¿es posible decir _il vento soffia a nostro, _simplemente?


Pues no, estimada Azarosa, allí sí que me viene a faltar algo.

A modo de ejemplo, un fragmento tomado de 'Viverna', por Attanasio V. V.


----------



## Azarosa

danieleferrari said:


> Pues no, estimada Azarosa, allí sí que me viene a faltar algo.


❤️


----------



## danieleferrari

Vos sos la mejor, Azarosa. 🥰

Acabo de editar mi post, por cierto.


----------



## Azarosa

danieleferrari said:


> Vos sos la mejor, Azarosa. 🥰
> 
> Acabo de editar mi post, por cierto.


❤️ ∞ (y gracias, muchas gracias).


----------



## Mister Draken

¿Suena muy forzado lo siguiente?

_Il vento riempie le nostre vele_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mister Draken said:


> Il vento riempie le nostre vele


Funziona solo in un contesto strettamente nautico e quindi con un significato letterale.


----------



## PiuGreco

danieleferrari said:


> No diría *_favorabole, _ya que sería incorrecto.
> 
> Lo que sí pondría es: "Il vento è dalla nostra parte".


Gracias Daniele! la construcción "favorevole per noi" es siempre incorrecta entonces? O tal vez con otro contexto pueda funcionar? por ejemplo "Il tempo è favorevole per noi" Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## danieleferrari

PiuGreco said:


> Gracias Daniele! la construcción "favorevole per noi" es siempre incorrecta entonces? O tal vez con otro contexto pueda funcionar? por ejemplo "Il tempo è favorevole per noi" Desde ya muchas gracias!


Allí, el sintagma preposicional 'per noi' se añadiría solo si hubiera un contraste, como el siguiente:

"Il tempo è favorevole per noi, ma non per loro".

De no ser así, la oración se quedaría a medias. También es cierto que querés algo "poético y descriptivo", y ya tenés más licencias, pero yo no lo pondría, a menos que no hubiera algún contraste.

Las demás propuestas me parecen muy adecuadas:

"Il vento soffia a nostro favore"...
"Il vento ci è favorevole"...
"Il vento è dalla nostra (parte)"...
"Il vento è propizio"...
...

¿Querés que rime con algo?

Y muchas gracias al estimado @Lamarimba por la correción.


----------



## PiuGreco

danieleferrari said:


> Allí, el sintagma preposicional 'per noi' se añadiría solo si hubiera un contraste, como el siguiente:
> 
> "Il tempo è favorevole per noi, ma non per loro".
> 
> De no ser así, la oración se quedaría a medias. También es cierto que querés algo "poético y descriptivo", y ya tenés más licencias, pero yo no lo pondría, a menos que no hubiera algún contraste.
> 
> Las demás propuestas me parecen muy adecuadas:
> 
> "Il vento soffia a nostro favore"...
> "Il vento ci è favorevole"...
> "Il vento è dalla nostra (parte)"...
> "Il vento è propizio"...
> ...
> 
> ¿Querés que rime con algo?
> 
> Y muchas gracias al estimado @Lamarimba por la correción.


Muchas gracias, me a servido mucho todo y me alegro que haya sido interesante para otras consultas


----------



## Mister Draken

PiuGreco said:


> Muchas gracias, me a servido mucho todo y me alegro que haya sido interesante para otras consultas



Se te perdió una "h" por el camino (o se la llevó el viento).


----------



## Azarosa

Pensando que el OP se refiere a un contexto poético, en español la imagen es más lírica si se escribe en plural; no sé cómo se lee esto en italiano, pero tal vez diría: _(i) buoni venti soffiano intorno a noi _(poke para @danieleferrari).


----------

